
Forget IQ, Collective Intelligence is the New Measure of Smart - jlhamilton
http://singularityhub.com/2010/03/21/forget-iq-collective-intelligence-is-the-new-measure-of-smart-video/
======
Anon84
Before we can start measuring it, we have to define it. What is intelligence
(Collective or otherwise)?

